# SURVIVING What's To Come



## dsnexus (Feb 13, 2012)

Greetings fellow-preppers!

*I invite you to browse my new website, http://www.survivalpreparations.ca, which is home to a new FREE book I've just written, "SURVIVING What's To Come".*

*It's a very different, and very serious, "call to action" book written for those who already believe or those who may yet come to believe that there's wisdom in Emergency Preparedness.* It's a serious read that will challenge you or take some of you out of your comfort zone. I won't say anymore other than... invite you to give it a read.

I've attached a PDF copy of the book for your convenience, too.

All the best to you!


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gonna start on this one today. I've been wondering what I'll read next, this fits the bill.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

*Good stuff...*

I've been skimming this today, and is really spot on. I'll do a more in depth read later.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I finished reading this today (minus the check lists for BOB's etc. but Ill review those later). Overall an interesting read -- cant say I necessarily disagree with much of anything that was said. I would recommend you get this edited and speel checked though -- it was riddled with errors. It could use some cleaning up to make it less of a "long forum post" and more of a "book". Seriously though it has some good information to spur your thinking and prepping -- a recommended read especially for those new to prepping. It sure reaffirmed my commitment to being prepared!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I skimmed it and stopped in random places to read a few paragraphs. I'm an editor and I've definitely seen worse, as far as typos, grammatical errors, and poor punctuation. It's written more of a 'report' style rather than book/story style, which fits fine for the format you used for your paragraphs. But then I only read a few paragraphs in about a dozen random locations and would have to do a more careful read. I hope to have time to do so, soon. What I did read was very good information.

DSNexus, you did a good job compiling and organizing the information. You clearly put a lot of work into this. :congrat:

I recommend it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I skimmed it and stopped in random places to read a few paragraphs. I'm an editor and I've definitely seen worse, as far as typos, grammatical errors, and poor punctuation. It's written more of a 'report' style rather than book/story style, which fits fine for the format you used for your paragraphs. But then I only read a few paragraphs in about a dozen random locations and would have to do a more careful read. I hope to have time to do so, soon. What I did read was very good information.
> 
> DSNexus, you did a good job compiling and organizing the information. You clearly put a lot of work into this. :congrat:
> 
> I recommend it.


I skimmed it and as everybody knows I don't put words together properly and thank god for spell check...

But I didn't see anything leaping out of the spelling bushes at me
???

I think the OP spent a hell of a lot of time putting this together and I see nothing wrong with it..now if I sit down and read every word...I'm sure I could find something to point out " Smugly " 

I say thank you for your time puttig this together and I believe it will help many people to get their S - -T in a pile... and I'll look it over in depth at a later date..

Thanks again DSN....


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Skimmed it and looking forward to giving it a good read. Thanks for making it available


----------



## suasponte2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the book...will give it a reading this week.


----------



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

looks pretty in depth and full of info. i may need to purchase it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Free AND useful. thanks loads!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I will be on and off airplanes for about 14 hours tomorrow, sounds like an opportunity to give it a go through to me! Thanks and I will follow up with it too!


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I finished chapter 1 and wondered about those more interested in "power" than wealth. (I'm thinking of those politicians in the '70s who sighed the UN paper calling for world government.) 
I also wondered if you missed the backlash when the rest of the world realizes that the government of the US having the "reserve currency". and having turned to printing of unlimited dollars has in fact devalued the wealth of the entire planet. Someone working in a third world country realizing that the $5 a day is going to figure out that the US has made their $5 worth only $2 or $3.

Thank you for your effort.


----------

